# Ganz Einfach



## hammer12 (8. Juli 2001)

Ich brauche eine html Seite die bei Aufruf sofort auf eine andere Umleitet. Am besten sehr schnell. Ist doch ganz einfach. Wie geht es denn???


----------



## Dunsti (8. Juli 2001)

jo, is ganz einfach.  

mit einem <META>-Tag: <META HTTP-EQUIV="Refresh" CONTENT="0; URL=http://www.deineseite.de">

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Klon (8. Juli 2001)

Oder per onload="javascript:self.location='blubber.html'" aber nimm man den MetaTag das is schon ok.


----------



## Dunsti (8. Juli 2001)

@Klon: vergiss es, das hab ich auch gedacht, und hab's mal ausprobiert: funzt net  

Der META-Tag ist die einzige funktionierende Möglichkeit!

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Quentin (8. Juli 2001)

hey dunsti, javascript ist ein (1) wort 

wenn self.location nicht funktioniert, dann vielleicht *top.location* oder *document.location*?

wie auch immer, die meta tags sind ohnehin besser 

@hammer12: die lösung hättest du auch in selfhtml nachlesen können: http://selfhtml.tutorials.de 

gruß


----------



## Dunsti (8. Juli 2001)

@Quentin: jo, ich weiß, daß javascript ein wort ist  
trotzdem geht's net !!!

*window.location.href* kann man nur auslesen (um z.B. im Script zu wissen, wo man grade ist), aber man kann es nicht beschreiben, um die aktuelle location zu wechseln.
*top.location* und *document.location* hab ich auch ausprobiert. Ich hab sogar meine JavaScript-Referenz durchstöbert.

Ergebnis: mit JavaScript geht das nicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren, wenn es doch gehen sollte ;-)


-------------EDIT-----------------

wahhhhhhhhhhh, mann bin ich blöd :# :-- :[ 

na klar geht's (wenn man's richtig macht) :

```
<body onload="javascript:window.location.href='www.deinedomain.de'">
```

-------------EDIT-----------------

---------[ edit quentin ]---------
dunsti, was los? du hast vergessen zu erwähnen:
*JAVASCRIPT ist ein wort   *
---------[ edit quentin ]---------

---------[ edit dunsti ]---------
jo, habs extra weggelassen.
war ja weiter oben schon erwähnt :smoke:
---------[ edit dunsti ]---------


Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## beiny (11. Juli 2001)

Was auch noch möglich ist, ist dass man ein Frameset erstellt und die neue Seite darin läd.

Das hat den Vorteil, dass die eingegebene Adresse erhalten bleibt.

z.B.

<frameset rows="30,*,30" border=0 frameborder=0>
  <frame src="../top.html" name="top" scrolling=no noresize>
  <frame src="index.php" name="main"> 
  <frame src="../bottom.html" name="bottom" scrolling=no noresize>
</frameset>


----------



## drash (11. Juli 2001)

ich hasse frames!!!


----------



## beiny (11. Juli 2001)

Manchmal aber auch ganz praktisch. Natürlich nicht bei menüleisten, die Größer sind als 40%  

Aber manchmal trägt es auch zu gutem Design bei


----------

